# Η χώρα ασφυκτιά πάνω στην ακυβέρνητη ευρωπαϊκή «γαλέρα»



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2016)

Η Ελλάδα προτιμάται ως «βολική» λύση στη «μεταφορά» της ανθρωπιστικής κρίσης, καθόσον ο ελληνικός λαός διακρίνεται για τον κοινωνικό του πολιτισμό, τα άδολα αισθήματα συμπόνιας, αλληλεγγύης και προσφοράς που τον διέπουν

Πολλές φορές η ιστορία παίζει άσχημα παιχνίδια σε εκείνους που αρνούνται να «αναγνώσουν» και να κατανοήσουν τις βαθύτερες κοινωνικοοικονομικές και πολιτισμικές διεργασίες μέσα από τις οποίες αναδύονται κάποια μείζονα ιστορικά συμβάντα. Γιατί πράγματι η σημερινή, πολύπλευρη κρίση, η οποία «καλλιεργήθηκε» επιμελώς εδώ και χρόνια από τους κήρυκες της λιτότητας και πυροδοτήθηκε από το Προσφυγικό –μια κρίση που θέτει εν αμφιβόλω την ίδια την προοπτική της ΕΕ–, ούτε αιφνιδίως προέκυψε ούτε καν αποτελεί το «προϊόν» μιας ατυχούς συγκυρίας.

Το ιστορικό ιδεολογικοπολιτικό της θεμέλιο οικοδομήθηκε με την πτώση του Τείχους του Βερολίνου και την κατάρρευση των καθεστώτων του πρώην Ανατολικού Συνασπισμού.

Το «όραμα» μιας ισχυρής, ενωμένης και δημοκρατικής Ευρώπης, που προβλήθηκε ως μια νέα ιστορική ρεαλιστική πραγματικότητα, αποδείχτηκε έωλο και ψευδεπίγραφο.

Οι πραγματικές πολιτικοοικονομικές δυνάμεις, με Ευαγγέλιο το νεοφιλελεύθερο δόγμα, με αναδυόμενη εξουσιαστική δομή το χρηματοπιστωτικό κεφάλαιο και με πολιτικό «εκπρόσωπο» τη γερμανική ελίτ, ανέλαβαν επίσημα την εξουσία με την υπογραφή της Συνθήκης του Μάαστριχτ.

Αυτή είναι η ιστορική «συμβολαιογραφική» πράξη, ο γενετήσιος μηχανισμός που οδήγησε την Ευρώπη στη σημερινή, υπαρξιακού χαρακτήρα κρίση.

Χωρίς ταυτότητα, χωρίς στρατηγική

Έκτοτε η Ευρώπη, ως Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, κλείστηκε στον εαυτό της. Οικονομισμός, νεοφιλελευθερισμός και δημοσιονομική περιστολή αποτέλεσαν τα τυφλά δόγματα που δεν επέτρεψαν στις ευρωπαϊκές ελίτ να διαμορφώσουν αυτόνομη στρατηγική για το μέλλον της.

Η τελευταία ελπίδα για την πολιτική συνοχή της ΕΕ διαλύθηκε με τη διεύρυνσή της με τις χώρες του πρώην Ανατολικού Συνασπισμού. Μια διεύρυνση την οποία επέβαλαν οι ΗΠΑ προκειμένου όχι μόνο να αποκτήσουν «πρόθυμους» συμμάχους, αλλά και να αποτρέψουν ιστορικά την πιθανότητα μιας ισχυρής, ανταγωνιστικής οικονομικά και γεωπολιτικά Ευρώπης.

Το τελικό χτύπημα στη δυνατότητα της ευρωπαϊκής ενοποίησης το επέφεραν το «ευρώ» και η δικτατορική δομή της «Ευρωζώνης», όπου ο απηνής ανταγωνισμός και η πλήρης απουσία μηχανισμού άμβλυνσης των ανισοτήτων οδήγησαν στην κοινωνικοοικονομική περιθωριοποίηση και στην πολιτική αποικιοποίηση μια σειρά ευρωπαϊκές χώρες και λαούς.

Οι ΗΠΑ εξαπολύουν τους πολέμους και η Ευρώπη δέχεται τις συνέπειες, που τώρα πια τείνουν να αποβούν καταστροφικές. Έσπευσαν οι Ευρωπαίοι ηγέτες, με το πρώτο νεύμα των Αμερικανών, να συμμετάσχουν ή και να πρωταγωνιστήσουν κάποιες φορές στους βομβαρδισμούς στη Βόρεια Αφρική και στη συνέχεια στη Συρία.

Ιδιαίτερο ζήλο, μάλιστα, επέδειξαν οι ηγέτες της Γαλλίας –δεν τόλμησαν και δεν τολμούν να διατυπώσουν ένα «όχι» απέναντι στη γερμανική κυριαρχία–, νομίζοντας ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα αποκαταστήσουν τη χαμένη πολιτική τους «ταυτότητα».

Τώρα, μια ουσιαστικά ακυβέρνητη Ευρώπη, που διαπερνάται από έντονες ανισότητες, αντιθέσεις και διαχωρισμούς, όπου τα ακροδεξιά εθνικιστικά ρεύματα ενθυμίζουν την περίοδο του Μεσοπολέμου, στέκεται περιδεής και ανίκανη να αντιμετωπίσει τη νέα ιστορική κρίση, η επέλευση της οποίας διαφαινόταν εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.

Όμως οι ευρωπαϊκές ελίτ, χειραγωγούμενες από τα χρηματοπιστωτικά συμφέροντα και όντας πολιτικά και πνευματικά ανεπαρκείς προκειμένου να διαμορφώσουν μια ευρωπαϊκή στρατηγική, αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα ένα πλήρες αδιέξοδο.

Ιστορικά και πολιτικά αίτια Μεταναστευτικού – Προσφυγικού

Οι ιστορικές εξελίξεις που προετοίμαζαν και σηματοδοτούσαν εδώ και χρόνια τη σημερινή κρίση είτε αγνοήθηκαν είτε υποτιμήθηκαν. Απόδειξη της πολιτικής τυφλότητας των ευρωπαϊκών ελίτ ήταν το περιεχόμενο της Συνθήκης Δουβλίνο ΙΙ, όπου ήδη από τότε οι χώρες υποδοχής των μεταναστευτικών ρευμάτων, όπως η Ελλάδα, η Ιταλία και ως έναν βαθμό η Ισπανία, προσδιορίζονταν επακριβώς ως «αποθήκες» των μεταναστών…

Ήδη εδώ και δύο δεκαετίες ήταν φανερό ότι, με αφετηρία τους πολέμους και τις επεμβάσεις στη Μέση Ανατολή, διαμορφωνόταν, σε ιστορική διάσταση, ένα ρεύμα «προς τη Δύση», προς την Ευρώπη, όχι μόνο ως όρος επιβίωσης, αλλά ως μια «ιστορική προσδοκία» για τη μετάβαση και ενσωμάτωση μιας μερίδας των πληθυσμών αυτών στο ευρωπαϊκό καταναλωτικό – δημοκρατικό «κοσμοείδωλο».

Την ιστορική αυτή «κίνηση» υποβοηθούσαν άρρητα η προϊούσα «γήρανση» των πληθυσμών των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών, η υπογεννητικότητα, ο ατομικισμός, η συρρίκνωση του ρόλου της οικογένειας.

Μια ανάλογη στις ιστορικές της διαστάσεις εξέλιξη αλλά και διακριτή στις διαφορές της υπήρξε η ραγδαία πτώση –πολλές φορές εν μια νυκτί– καθεστώτων του πρώην Ανατολικού Συνασπισμού, με απόλυτο κίνητρο την ενσωμάτωση στο δυτικό καπιταλιστικό – καταναλωτικό πρότυπο.

Το αποκαλούμενο σήμερα, κατά συνθήκη, «προσφυγικό ζήτημα» έχει συνεπώς μείζονες ιστορικές και γεωπολιτικές διαστάσεις. Δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί ούτε με ευχολόγια ούτε με εμβαλωματικές «λύσεις» ούτε με εκ των υστέρων –αναποτελεσματικές– παρεμβάσεις.

«Βολική» για το Plan B η Ελλάδα

Δυστυχώς, άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται σε βάρος της χώρας μας το περίφημο Plan B, που προβλέπει τη «μεταφορά» της ανθρωπιστικής κρίσης στην Ελλάδα με την (προσωρινή;) αποθήκευση ίσως και 200.000 προσφύγων και μεταναστών.

Η αρχική πρόταση για το «στρατόπεδο» των 400.000 που διατυπώθηκε προ μηνός εκρίθη ίσως ανεφάρμοστη.

Οι «αποθήκες» ψυχών και σωμάτων στο ιρακινό Κουρδιστάν, στον Λίβανο και στην Ιορδανία έχουν τεθεί πλέον εκτός ελέγχου, ενώ επιπρόσθετα περικλείουν τον σοβαρό κίνδυνο εκδήλωσης εθνικιστικών και θρησκευτικών συγκρούσεων.

Η Ελλάδα προτιμάται ως «βολική» λύση, καθόσον ο ελληνικός λαός διακρίνεται για τον κοινωνικό του πολιτισμό, τα άδολα αισθήματα συμπόνιας, αλληλεγγύης και προσφοράς που τον διέπουν και τον συνοδεύουν στην ιστορική του διαδρομή. Όσο για κάποια «αντίστοιχα» οικονομικά ανταλλάγματα, μπορεί ασφαλώς να γίνει η σχετική διαπραγμάτευση…

Όμως οι προϋποθέσεις για να αντέξει η χώρα μας αυτό το ασήκωτο «φορτίο» είναι όχι μόνο άδηλες, αλλά και αμφισβητήσιμες.

Ο ρόλος της Τουρκίας παραμένει αδιευκρίνιστος και μάλλον σκοτεινός.

Οι εκβιασμοί, τα παζάρια και η στρατηγική της «ασφυξίας» προς τη χώρα μας παραμένουν για την τουρκική ηγεσία σε υψηλή προτεραιότητα.

Όσο για την παύση πυρός στη Συρία, αυτή αποτελεί μια εύθραυστη κατάσταση, που είναι δυνατόν να ανατραπεί ανά πάσα στιγμή.

Αλληλεγγύη – ανθρωπισμός, οι άγνωστες λέξεις

Όσο για τους «εταίρους» μας και τη γερμανική ελίτ, μόνο μια συγκυριακή σύμπτωση σκοπών και συμφερόντων μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει.

Οι «γλώσσες» και τα «νοήματα» που απευθύνουμε σ’ αυτούς δεν είναι κατανοητά, αλλά μάλλον ασύμβατα, ασύμμετρα…

Οι αξίες, ο ανθρωπισμός, η αλληλεγγύη που επικαλούμαστε αποτελούν «άγνωστους όρους» στο λεξιλόγιο της οικονομετρίας και της γερμανικής κυριαρχίας.

Όσο για τις χώρες του περίφημου Βίζεγκραντ, που επιχειρούν την ανασύσταση της έννοιας «Μεσευρώπη», αυτές δεν μπόρεσαν καν να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν ούτε μετά την ταταροτουρκική κυριαρχία ούτε από τη γερμανοαυστριακή ηγεμονία, καταλήγοντας στο σοβιετικό στρατόπεδο.

Γι’ αυτό και σήμερα ο αυταρχισμός, ο εθνικισμός, ο ρατσισμός, η ακροδεξιά νοοτροπία δεν συνιστούν παρά την απόπειρα επαναδιατύπωσης της απωλεσθείσας ιστορικά εθνικής τους ταυτότητας.

Τα κοινωνικά, οικονομικά και πολιτισμικά ρήγματα που δημιούργησαν ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός και ο αυταρχισμός διευρύνει σήμερα επικίνδυνα το Προσφυγικό. Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, Συνθήκη Σένγκεν, πολιτισμική κληρονομιά, ανθρωπισμός αποβαίνουν σταδιακά φόρμες χωρίς περιεχόμενο.

Η ευρωπαϊκή «συνύπαρξη» δεν είναι παρά ένας ακήρυχτος πόλεμος: «Omnes contra omnes», κατά Th. Hobbes. Και η χώρα μας να ασφυκτιά από το Προσφυγικό, αναμένοντας την «αξιολόγηση» και τις «ενστάσεις» του ΔΝΤ…

Tribune


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2016)

Αν ήμασταν στο Φέισμπουκ θα περίμενα να συνεχίσεις με κάτι για την Αργεντινή ή τη Βενεζουέλα και πιθανόν και για το μεγαλείο των ΑΗΠ. Και ίσως καπάκι κάτι για τους Ροτσιλντ, την παγκόσμια ελίτ κλπ. Πιθανόν και κάτι για αεροψεκασμούς. 
Αλλά δεν είμαστε στο Φέισμπουκ. Οπότε ελπίζω να μην δω και τέτοια. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, αν είχα δικαίωμα ψήφου στο δημοψήφισμα του ΗΒ θα ψήφιζα Bremain και με τα δύο χέρια. Αυτό ελπίζω να δείχνει πόσο μάταιο θα είναι να κάνουμε οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση, γι'αυτό το αναφέρω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Το κείμενο το υπογράφει ο καθηγητής Μενέλαος Γκίβαλος και ομολογώ ότι δεν ανήκω στους αναγνώστες του — και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνω. Δεν θα ήθελα να απαξιώσω το άρθρο του με τον τρόπο που το κάνει η SBE. Θα επισημάνω ένα μόνο σημείο που δεν κατάλαβα:

Η Ελλάδα προτιμάται ως «βολική» λύση, καθόσον ο ελληνικός λαός διακρίνεται για τον κοινωνικό του πολιτισμό, τα άδολα αισθήματα συμπόνιας, αλληλεγγύης και προσφοράς που τον διέπουν και τον συνοδεύουν στην ιστορική του διαδρομή. Όσο για κάποια «αντίστοιχα» οικονομικά ανταλλάγματα, μπορεί ασφαλώς να γίνει η σχετική διαπραγμάτευση…​
Δηλαδή, ο ρόλος μας στο προσφυγομεταναστευτικό δεν έχει να κάνει με το ότι από τη μεριά της θάλασσας τα σύνορά μας είναι τρύπια και από τη μεριά της στεριάς μπορούν να κλείσουν, αλλά ξαφνικά μας επέλεξαν επειδή είμαστε καλοσυνάτος λαός; Αυτό θέλει να πει;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2016)

Hear, hear!

Βέβαια, το άρθρο πάσχει συνολικά: τα δύο πρώτα σημεία όπου έπεσε το μάτι μου ήταν «Οι ΗΠΑ εξαπολύουν τους πολέμους και η Ευρώπη δέχεται τις συνέπειες» (πιο απλουστευτική, απαρχαιωμένη και πολιτικά μεροληπτική παρουσίαση δεν γίνεται) και «Δυστυχώς, άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται σε βάρος της χώρας μας το περίφημο Plan B, που προβλέπει τη «μεταφορά» της ανθρωπιστικής κρίσης στην Ελλάδα» (κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το Plan B αφορούσε την αντίδραση της κυβέρνησης στην περίπτωση που δεν θα υπογραφόταν η συμφωνία το καλοκαίρι). Δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κανείς περαιτέρω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κανείς περαιτέρω.



Hear, hear!


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2016)

Σχετικά με αυτό που ρωτάς Νίκελ: κυκλοφορεί ότι ειπώθηκε από (ανώνυμους πάντα) παράγοντες της ΕΕ ότι επειδή οι Έλληνες είναι καλόκαρδος και φιλόξενος λαός και δέχονται τους μετανάστες με ανοιχτές αγκάλες, και να κολλήσουν οι μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα δεν τρέχει τίποτα, είναι καλύτερα από το να κολλήσουν στην Ουγγαρία π.χ. που ως γνωστόν ο κόσμος τους υποδέχεται με πίσσα και πούπουλα. 

Αυτό αναφέρει ο αρθρογράφος, αλλά το αναφέρει με τρόπο που μοιάζει λες και πρόκειται για καμιά μεγάλη φιλοσοφία αντί για κλασσική ανοησία, που μπορώ να την φανταστώ να ειπώθηκε από κανέναν Μπενελούξιο αρχάριο υπάλληλο της ΕΕ (από αυτούς που πήραν τη θέση αξιοκρατικά) ή από κανέναν άσχετο δημοσιογράφο.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αν ήμασταν στο Φέισμπουκ θα περίμενα να συνεχίσεις με κάτι για την Αργεντινή ή τη Βενεζουέλα και πιθανόν και για το μεγαλείο των ΑΗΠ. Και ίσως καπάκι κάτι για τους Ροτσιλντ, την παγκόσμια ελίτ κλπ. Πιθανόν και κάτι για αεροψεκασμούς.
> Αλλά δεν είμαστε στο Φέισμπουκ. Οπότε ελπίζω να μην δω και τέτοια.
> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, αν είχα δικαίωμα ψήφου στο δημοψήφισμα του ΗΒ θα ψήφιζα Bremain και με τα δύο χέρια. Αυτό ελπίζω να δείχνει πόσο μάταιο θα είναι να κάνουμε οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση, γι'αυτό το αναφέρω.



Εγώ τυγχάνει να ενημερώνομαι απ' το Tvxs το Tribune και άλλα παρόμοια sites και είπα να το μοιραστώ (εκτός αν θέλεις να μου προτείνεις και άλλες πηγές εσύ). Τα όσα γράφεις τα έκανα στο παρελθόν αυτά. Εσύ μπορεί να τα θεωρείς ακραία αυτά.
Τώρα όσο για το περιβόητο δημοψήφισμα μου φαίνεται λιγάκι άσχετο, αλλά μιας και το ανέφερες εγώ είμαι υπέρ της εξόδου. 

Όσον αφορά για τα τρύπια θαλάσσια σύνορα που ανέφερες Nickel τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Ότι δεν μπορούν να φυλαχτούν φαντάζομαι. Ασχετώς αν υπάρχει η νατοϊκή δύναμη στο Αιγαίο που βρίσκεται εκεί υποτίθεται για να καταγράφει, έτσι; Αλλά όλως τυχαίως αναδιπλώθηκαν οι Ρώσοι και έγινε η κατάπαυση πυρός;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2016)

Εγώ πάντως θα διατυπώσω την εξής απορία: η Ελλάδα εγκαλεί την Ε.Ε. και τις χώρες της που δεν θέλουν να πάρουν τους πρόσφυγες οι οποίοι έρχονται εδώ. ΟΚ, να το συζητήσουμε το θέμα, να πούμε και για την άνοδο της ακροδεξιάς και τι προβλήματα δημιουργεί, για τις τεράστιες ροές, για το αν είναι διαχειρίσιμες, για τους πολέμους, για το δικαίωμα στη μετακίνηση κλπ.

Αλλά η Ελλάδα εγκαλεί την Ε.Ε. τη στιγμή που η ίδια η Ελλάδα δεν θέλει να κρατήσει κανέναν εδώ, πράγμα που φαίνεται από το ότι έχει αφήσει τον κόσμο να κοιμάται στις λάσπες και το μεγαλύτερο καταυλισμό στη χώρα στα χέρια ιδιωτών. Που έχει αφήσει παιδιά να ζουν στο βούρκο και να παθαίνουν βρογχιολίτιδες και πνευμονίες, και τη μοίρα των προσφύγων στην καλή καρδιά του κόσμου. Έχει ο θεός, καλή καρδιά!


Δηλαδή δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό το παράδοξο, του να διαμαρτυρόμαστε για το δικαίωμά μας να μη θέλουμε εδώ κανέναν, του να αντιμετωπίζει το επίσημο οργανωμένο κράτος τους μετανάστες σαν ζώα που δεν πειράζει και που ζουν στις λάσπες, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να εγκαλούμε τους υπόλοιπους που δεν κάνουν τίποτα γι' αυτό. Δηλαδή εμείς τι κάνουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή εμείς τι κάνουμε;


Το ελληνικό κράτος ανέκαθεν φλέρταρε με το "μηδέν". Αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει ξεπεράσει το απόλυτο μηδέν και κατευθύνεται σε νέα απύθμενα βάθη που δεν τα είχε φανταστεί ούτε ο πιο ευφάνταστος καταστροφολόγος.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

Kαι το ωραίο σ' όλα αυτά είναι πως ο Τσίπρας με τον μουστάκια ομόλογο του αρέσκονται να μοιράζουν τριαντάφυλλα στις δημοσιογράφους (που δεν έχουν διωχθεί και μπει φυλακή σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους), ύστερα απ' το παζάρι και τις απαιτήσεις με το διευθυντύριο των Βρυξελλών.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα πει «διευθυντήριο των Βρυξελλών».


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάντως θα διατυπώσω την εξής απορία: η Ελλάδα εγκαλεί την Ε.Ε. και τις χώρες της που δεν θέλουν να πάρουν τους πρόσφυγες οι οποίοι έρχονται εδώ. ΟΚ, να το συζητήσουμε το θέμα, να πούμε και για την άνοδο της ακροδεξιάς και τι προβλήματα δημιουργεί, για τις τεράστιες ροές, για το αν είναι διαχειρίσιμες, για τους πολέμους, για το δικαίωμα στη μετακίνηση κλπ.
> 
> Αλλά η Ελλάδα εγκαλεί την Ε.Ε. τη στιγμή που η ίδια η Ελλάδα δεν θέλει να κρατήσει κανέναν εδώ, πράγμα που φαίνεται από το ότι έχει αφήσει τον κόσμο να κοιμάται στις λάσπες και το μεγαλύτερο καταυλισμό στη χώρα στα χέρια ιδιωτών. Που έχει αφήσει παιδιά να ζουν στο βούρκο και να παθαίνουν βρογχιολίτιδες και πνευμονίες, και τη μοίρα των προσφύγων στην καλή καρδιά του κόσμου. Έχει ο θεός, καλή καρδιά!
> 
> ...



Είναι τεράστιο το θέμα σε γεωπολιτικό επίπεδο για μένα.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKb9GVU8bHE


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2016)

Δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις για να κρίνω το θέμα γεωπολιτικά. Κρίνω το ελληνικό κράτος που φέρεται στους ανθρώπους σαν να είναι σκουπίδια και που εμφανώς θέλει να τους ξεφορτωθεί, ενώ ταυτόχρονα εγκαλεί τις άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης (και όχι μόνο της Ε.Ε.) που δεν θέλουν να τους πάρουν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2016)

Eγώ από την άλλη μένω άφωνη με αυτούς που διαδίδουν τελευταία ότι όλα αυτά τα είχε προγραμματίσει η κακιά Δύση εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια με σκοπό να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα. 
Είναι της ίδια κατηγορίας με τους αεροψεκασμούς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2016)

Γενικώς, τέτοιες απόψεις κυκλοφορούν για τα πάντα. Τις αποδίδω στο ότι οι άνθρωποι συνήθως έχουν ανάγκη από μια αιτία, να πιστέψουν δηλαδή πως όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο. Αν μάλιστα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο που απαλλάσσει και τους ίδιους από κάθε ευθύνη για τις πράξεις τους, ακόμα καλύτερα. Είναι στην κατηγορία «φταίνε για όλα οι πολιτικοί» που -ανάλογα με τις πεποιθήσεις μας- είναι προδότες, αλήτες, αργυρώνητοι, προσκυνημένοι (αλλά όχι εμείς οι αθώοι και άσπιλοι ψηφοφόροι που τους ψηφίσαμε εκεί που τρέχαμε ξέγνοιαστα με ξέπλεκα μαλλιά στα λιβάδια, κυνηγώντας πεταλούδες για τη συλλογή μας).


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2016)

Ακριβώς. 
Και ναι μεν αναμενόμενα από απλούς ανθρώπους που ψάχνουν απλή ερμηνεία στο δυσερμήνευτο. Όταν τα λένε όμως καθηγητές Πολιτικής Επιστήμης τί να πεις πέρα απο το να αναρωτηθεί τί μέσο είχε ο τυπος και πήρε τη θέση που έχει, γιατί προσόντα μάλλον δεν είχε.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 15, 2016)

«ούτως αταλαίπωρος τοις πολλοίς η ζήτησις της αληθείας, και επί τα ετοίμα μάλλον τρέπονται», έλεγε κάποιος.

«Τόσον απρόθυμοι είναι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι να υποβάλλωνται εις κόπον προς αναζήτησιν της αληθείας και τρέπονται μάλλον προς ό,τι ευρίσκουν έτοιμον», μετέφραζε ο Βενιζέλος.


----------

